# Pcb amplificador STK4132 20+20w



## gaston sj (Jun 6, 2007)

hola aca les paso un diagrama con pcb de el STK 4132 da un excelente sonido yo lo tengo con un par de bafles y suena mejor que el muteki es de alta fidelidad y de potencia razonable (20+20) saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 6, 2007)

Buenisimo el proyecto!, lo quize armar hace tiempo. para quien este interesado en el les dejo la fuente de alimentacion y el eskema.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 6, 2007)

el integrado trabaja con una tension maxima de 34.5vcc  la placa es de 50 por 100 mm cuadrados tiene de THD 0.4 %


----------



## broka (Jun 6, 2007)

igual tiene un THD MAS O MENOS ELEVADO EN COMPARACion con el STK4050 que trabaja a 200 rms de poder con un thd de 0.08% o mejor el stk 4048xi con 0.008 %...
ahora..con el stk en stereo de 150 + 150 rms si mal no recuero es el stk412-150 , si alguien pudiese hacer ese PCB de antemano se le agradece con un thd al maximo de 0.7% igual razonable para su gran poder y pequeño tamaño, saludos


----------



## broka (Jun 6, 2007)

aca les adjunto el datasheet., lamentablemente no esta en ingles., es el unico que hay. pero lo que importa es el esquema, saludos


----------



## juander (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola he seguido el esquema pero no funciona y una resistencia se me quema en concreto una resistencia de 500 ohm de la fuente de 1/4W, los altavoces se escucha en bajito el tipico sonido cuando un amplificador esta en sonido minimo y pense que funcionaba pero le puse una fuente de audio por la entrada y no hacia nada.... ¿como puedo averiguar el problema?

un saludo


----------



## broka (Ene 12, 2008)

mira esa resistencia de 500 ohms de partida tiene que ser por parte baja de unos 10 WATTS! es harto, pero para que no se te quemen, pero te recomiendo que le pongas de 1 kilo ohms, esa resistencia de la fuente no es tan necesaria, si el unico funcionamiento que cumple es para descargar los condensadores que son de 10.000 micro faradios ya que si apagas el amplificador y no tienes las resistencia, aun sigue sonando el amplificador por un lapso corto

hola, pero estas ocupando el STK412-150, STK412-170 ? o el STK4050 ?
si estas armando el stk412-150 o 170 fijate bien en las entradas de poder del audio 
fijate que el VH y VL son entradas de poder simetricas, fijate bien que en el DATASHEET (EN CHINO PERO ALGO ENTENDIBLE) que la fuente simetrica de VH esta compuesto por +-57 volts es decir con un total de 114 volts 57-0-57 en dc (corriente ya rectificada) y el VL que tambien es simmetrico ocupa un voltaje tambien recomendado de +-37 volts simetrico osea con un total de 74 volts 37-0-37. ojala que eso te quede claro . ojo que las resistencias que estan en la pata 8,9,10 y 11 son de 0.1 ohms, saludos ojala te sirva de ayuda

te digo que ambos integrados funcionan


----------



## juander (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, acabo de montar el STK4132II tal como indica el PCB del datasheep de esta paguina, al probarlo sin ninguna entrada los altavoces han hecho el tipico sonido de que esta encendido y aqui el problema:

La resistencia R21 de 100ohms (eso me parece leer en el esquema) que va directamente al STK ha ardido instantaneamente es de 1/4 W no se si tendra que ver algo, alguien sabe porque ha podido ser? El STK se ha calentado un poco tambien en los 1 o 2 segundos que ha estado enchufado

un saludo


----------



## alehuy (Nov 18, 2008)

cuanta corriente consume a maxima potencia el stk 4132?


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 18, 2008)

1.5 A por rama calculo


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 10, 2009)

termine el pcb este y ahora no puedo hacerlo funcionar, como ago para medir el stk aver si esta bien, lo medi en donde entra el boltaje y no me da nada me parece que me lo vendieron fallado


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 10, 2009)

si mediste donde entra el voltaje ... y no te marca nada es por que la fuente no funciona correctamente.


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 10, 2009)

si la fuente anda solo queria saber como probar el stk solo fuera del pcb, ygual lo desrme ! y me di cuente que tiene como 2 transistores muy chiquitos que estan en amarillo(recalentados) osea que no me va andar voy a ver si compro uno nuevo para probarlo aver como tira este  stk


----------



## juang (Mar 8, 2009)

hola, soy nuevo aca. estoy armandome un stk4132II. tengo el diagrama del pcb y los componentes q necesito, pero el datasheet q tengo me da estos datos:
capacitores: solo me da los faradios. 
Resistencias: solo me da los omhs.
como se de que voltage tiene q ser c/ capacitor y de que potencia (Wats) tiene q ser c/ resistencia?


----------



## treblo (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola miren en mi casa encontre un amplificador armado que se llama o porlomes el integrado dice SANYO STK 025 IC power amplificadorfier eso es lo que dice el integrado el tema que no emcuentro nada en internet sobre el mismo y queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 10, 2009)

juang dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nuevo aca. estoy armandome un stk4132II. tengo el diagrama del pcb y los componentes q necesito, pero el datasheet q tengo me da estos datos:
> capacitores: solo me da los faradios.
> Resistencias: solo me da los omhs.
> como se de que voltage tiene q ser c/ capacitor y de que potencia (Wats) tiene q ser c/ resistencia?



hola todo bien mira si queres fijate la primera pagina ya que ahy en un pdf tienes todos los datos que precisas, yo lo arme y anda muy bien lo uso como potencia en una discoteca(le coloque 2 cadjas de 2 parlantes cada una de 15 pulgadas 400w cada uno  y no sabes la calidad y lo fuerte que suena ) 

los capasitores de entrada le tenes que meter por 100v  , y depues los otros por por 50v y por 100v otro que lleva , mejor fijate que toy un poco pallando je saludos fijate que meti fotos yo


----------



## juang (Mar 13, 2009)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> hola todo bien mira si queres fijate la primera pagina ya que ahy en un pdf tienes todos los datos que precisas, yo lo arme y anda muy bien lo uso como potencia en una discoteca(le coloque 2 cadjas de 2 parlantes cada una de 15 pulgadas 400w cada uno  y no sabes la calidad y lo fuerte que suena )
> 
> los capasitores de entrada le tenes que meter por 100v  , y depues los otros por por 50v y por 100v otro que lleva , mejor fijate que toy un poco pallando je saludos fijate que meti fotos yo



hola tinchovolador no se de que fotos me estas hablando, pero tengo un datasheet bastante bueno y basicamente es igual al que necesito y tiene los capacitores y resistencias enumerados. algunos componentes tienen toda la información q necesito y u otros dicen lo basico. si vos ya lo armaste, significa q tenes todos los datos, o me equivoco?. si no es mucha molestia me decis los componentes que vos le pusiste a tu stk-4132?. enumeralos segun este diagrama por favor.


----------



## exe (Ago 2, 2009)

hola nesesito saber donde va conectada la entrada de corriente y donde va la salida de los parlantes y  de cuanto tiene que ser el transformadorr
del diagrama para el stk 4132


----------



## tinchovolador (Ago 3, 2009)

juang dijo:
			
		

> hola tinchovolador no se de que fotos me estas hablando, pero tengo un datasheet bastante bueno y basicamente es igual al que necesito y tiene los capacitores y resistencias enumerados. algunos componentes tienen toda la información q necesito y u otros dicen lo basico. si vos ya lo armaste, significa q tenes todos los datos, o me equivoco?. si no es mucha molestia me decis los componentes que vos le pusiste a tu stk-4132?. enumeralos segun este diagrama por favor.



perdon me confunci con el stk 4231 , este tambein lo arme y me funciono con funtes partidas de 12 +/-  hasta 30 +/- lo ideal es de 23 +/- pero ta 
 la entrada de funte va + en pin 11 con puente al 12 entremedio una resistencia de 100 homs  y la entrada de  - en pin 14 y 9

salida de bafles son  13 y 10 

seria mejor que te fijaras en le databace que que tambein trae un pcb para hacerlo ,

saludos y perodonen mi confucion


----------



## exe (Ago 3, 2009)

grasias por responderme cuando lo aarme te aviso che que va en en pin 6 donde dice multing


----------



## tinchovolador (Ago 3, 2009)

mira yo creo pero no me acuerdo si le meti un puente a tierra o le meti un capasiotor a positivo , preo primero armalo ,  yo arme otro circuito  no con ese que trae el pcb, y me andubo bien era mu similar a ese , cualqueir cosa a las ordenes, saludos


----------



## exe (Ago 4, 2009)

aaa porque tengo un stk 4132 que le saque a un equipo re viejo y quiero armar un amplificador con ese ci para ver que tira el que tu isiste es mas facil que el que dice el pbc si queres pasamelo porque no lo entiendo muy vien al otro


----------



## exe (Feb 26, 2010)

hola q*UE* tal perdon la entrada de audio va a el pin 18 y 1 por favor espero sus repuesta 
atte:exe


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 27, 2010)

aqui te dejo un aporte, espero que te sirva, suerte


----------



## exe (Mar 6, 2010)

hola amiga*Z*os ya lo *H*ice al amplificador anda d*E* 10 lo q*UE* quisiera saber es si de cuanto podria ser la fuente q*UE* tengo q*UE* usar *POR*q*UE* la pro*B*e con una fuente de computador +-12v y suena pero no alcan*Z*a lamitad d*E*l volum*E*n y ya suena feo yo tengo una fuente de +-22v 3amp yo quisiera saber si andaria con esta ya q*UE* con el puente re*C*tificador y los capa*C*itor*E*s se eleva a como +-28v y teng*O* miedo d*E* ponerl*O* y quemarlo o algo *POR *eso primero les pregunto a ustedes q*UE* saben 
atte:exe


----------



## sebachango (Feb 10, 2011)

Exe la hoja de datos del STK4132 dise que se puede alimentar hasta +/-37 volts,superado ese voltaje se quemaria y se recomienda  un voltaje de +/-24 volts,por lo que desis +/-28 volts esta bien andaria sin problemas. yo estoy armando el mismo circuito, te queria preguntar de que potencia son las resistencias generales si de 1/2 watts o 1/4 watts


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 20, 2015)

me disculpo de nuevo por
1.- no haber planteado la pregunta de forma correcta.
2.- no haber anexado hojas de datos (lo olvide nuevamente).
como compensación y aporte o retribución al foro anexo el pcb que hice de forma básica (es mi primer pcb que hago basado en la hoja de datos de stk 4192)se imprime tal cual para el método de la plancha no supe como poner los valores de los componentes ya que como mencione es mi primer pcb,el cual realize con el express pcb.los valores de los componentes son los de la hoja de datos y la serie stk41x2 II es compatiblre pin a pin solo hay variacion en cuanto al voltaje de alimentacion de acuerdo a como entendi las hojas de datos (corrijan me de no ser asi).
lo probe con un stk 4192 ahora lo probare con el stk 4132 tomo fotos y las subo mañana.

reitero es el primer pcb que hago asi que no tengan altas espectativas en lo que a diseño se refiere,eso si funciona



subi 2 pdf y 1 rar pero solo veo 1pdf y la pagina me indica que ya se subieron (espero sea error de mi pc)si falta alguno me avisan por favor


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 21, 2015)

foto pal foro







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






y asi quedo


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 27, 2015)

con el stk 4231 funciona también o lo que es lo mismo si es compatible la serie stk41x2


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 23, 2016)

hola de nuevo por si alguien cuenta aun con algun integrado de esta serie adjunto un pcb que estoy por probar las valores son los de la hoja de datos
el formato es el de pcb wizard


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hace un tiempo realicé dicho amplificador. Según la hoja de datos transcribí las PCB. Lo dejo por si alguien lo necesita.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 4, 2016)

probado y funcional los valores son los de la hoja de datos


----------



## framirex (Dic 19, 2016)

gaston sj dijo:


> hola aca les paso un diagrama con pcb de el STK 4132 da un excelente sonido yo lo tengo con un par de bafles y suena mejor que el muteki es de alta fidelidad y de potencia razonable (20+20) saludos




hola donde esta el pcb? no lo veo.. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2016)

framirex dijo:


> hola donde esta el pcb? no lo veo.. gracias



Es el diseño de PCB que se encuentra en el datasheet


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 19, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es el diseño de PCB que se encuentra en el datasheet



Que es exactamente el mismo que dejo un par de comentarios atrás listo para imprimir.:estudiando:


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ene 2, 2017)

después de conseguir un disipador por de mas generoso quedo así,este modulo sera para la parte de los agudos con el croosover de silicon. o ¿ustedes que opinan seria mejor otro amplificador?
los integrados  fueron reciclados de unas etapas desechadas el costo fue de 30 devaluados pesos mexicanos.


----------

